# Pinching vs. LST



## stoneylove (Aug 6, 2008)

Got my first grow ever in the soil right nowAnyway, I only have 6ft vertical to work w/so I had planned on lst. With the container, light, and space between the light I can only have 3ft plants (hoping you can tell I did my research on here before starting or asking simple Q's.) I drilled 10 or so holes in each container and got pipe cleaners, yada yada. Are there advantages/disadvantages to pinching vs. lst? Does one require less vegging time? Does one do better at controlling height? 

Hoping to make this grow as quick as I can because I cant deal with the streets anymore. Too much b.s. 

Also, I put 4 germ'd seeds in soil four days ago. 2 have sprouted (about 2in./5.08cm) but the other 2 have not yet. What are your opinions on whether the other 2 will sprout? I have a 400wHPS about 2 feet from the container. Soil is 70 mg moisture control (I know you all hate it)/30 perlite. And I planted them immediately in the 3gal containers that they will stay in.


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 6, 2008)

Forgot to say its bagseed.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 7, 2008)

well you wont be able to pinch or cut anything once in flower so I'd say LST would def. help with height, less stress is more bud. Tie 'em down!


----------



## Alistair (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm new to LST myself, but I'm LST my babies and it works nicely to keep them short and bushy.  I not only tie down the main stem, but also the side branches that grow from it as a result of being tied down.  Once the side branches have been tied down they start growing towards the light.  Well, when the tied down side branches start getting too tall I tend to top (pinch) them.  

So, LST is one way to keep them short.  LST in conjunction with pinching has kept my plants short and bushy.  One drawback to LST: I'm using a 400 watt MH lamp and it takes a long time to LST until the plant fills out the pot.


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 19, 2008)

So I tried pinching and the outside stem seems too tough to break the tube inside. No matter, 2 of my 7 are about 6.5in./16.5cm and I believe I will start LST soon. The other 5 are 2-4in/5-10cm, so I was thinking I will top those. Probably try various methods of topping. Will this vary the canopy too much?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

Pinching is more like topping. When you pinch it stops growth above the break and promotes growth below the break just like topping. The difference is when the break heals the top will start to grow as normal.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 29, 2008)

Pinching works amazing! I was sceptical at first, but pinching has given me some beauty clones.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 29, 2008)

i pinch and that keeps them plenty low- pinch hard until you cant pinch no more. you will find they will develop monster stalks, branches leading to  bigger rootmass. 

6ft is plenty of room!!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

why it has to be "vs" on each methods?

before you lst,    dont pinch same day if you gonna lst.. and do not pinch during late bloom...  hope I clear these methods for ya..  and do not lst when they are in veg..  pinches controls their heights and gives main stems to grow more thicker..  its like you are "super croppin" them.. even lst is to get more yields of buds under the lights from where you tied them down during the late of bloom/flowering time...  you don't have to lst when they just got in the flowering room, you can pinch little more as you wish, but allow them to heal for a week or 2 before you can lst them..   might be tougher with stronger main stems..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 29, 2008)

I would lst then supercrop if you wish to train them to stay after tying. they will be easier to work with and will maintain strength along the nodes until you get the branches where you want them, then pinch away. they will bansi out right where you want the colas to bloom and then grow up into an even canopy. to much pinching will grow them into hard stalks that resist movement agianst them.

screens work well too!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

*I like to tie the new branches down through veg.. it will surely "thicken" the tied stem which will eventually need to be strong enough to hold up the nuggets..*


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

i usually tie bigger branches down and when little branches grow up i pinch/twist/bend whichever direction i need them to fill in...also pinching bigger branches during this process. All this only in veg,  i remove the restraints after 10 days of flower and never pinch during flower. just how i do it


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 8, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i usually tie bigger branches down and when little branches grow up i pinch/twist/bend whichever direction i need them to fill in...also pinching bigger branches during this process. All this only in veg,  i remove the restraints after 10 days of flower and never pinch during flower. just how i do it



This makes sense.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 9, 2008)

Im so skeptical of pinching. I dont want to ruin what ive got. but a stronger stalk sounds nice.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the pic. thats ALOT! of help.
I figure il just pinch one and see whats up. 
ya its only a plant.
but shes so sexy haha.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the pic,  use gray tape  wrap it around,  it will survie and even ask you for more abuses time!! but take easy....  sometime I dont take easy  but I give them times....   all of us here seem enjoy  pinchin and lst it before going to bloom..


----------



## leafminer (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't see why not LST in veg. I just did this with my outdoor Aurora and after 2 days the difference is amazing. I tried pinching with my outdoor sativa and wasn't too impressed with the results.


----------



## 303053 (Nov 6, 2008)

I pinched my plant today..about 2 inches from the top and it seems to have split the stem a bit where i pinched it....Idk if this is normal because ive never done it b4.  any input will be greatly appreciated like is that bad? will it heal?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2008)

303053 said:
			
		

> I pinched my plant today..about 2 inches from the top and it seems to have split the stem a bit where i pinched it....Idk if this is normal because ive never done it b4. any input will be greatly appreciated like is that bad? will it heal?


 
Its normal enough, most times it cracks inside but doesnt split the stem, but dont worry it will heal quick and it will get tougher than ever.


----------



## 303053 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ohh yea one more question....how much stress does pinching put on your plant? cause i dont want my female going hermane because of stress


----------



## leafminer (Nov 7, 2008)

303053 said:
			
		

> I pinched my plant today..about 2 inches from the top and it seems to have split the stem a bit where i pinched it....Idk if this is normal because ive never done it b4.  any input will be greatly appreciated like is that bad? will it heal?



Yeah this happened to me with the sativa, the stem stayed split but it still continued growing. But after using LST I decided I much prefer the results.


----------

